# Energy Density and Wet Carbs



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 1, 2001)

I think that energy density means that a  high energy density food like potato chips take more to burn off.  And im not sure what wet carbs are.  I would to know about both of these and what they do because i remeber seeing an article about this in a magazine. Can you guys help me?

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2001)

never heard of either! but if I had to guess, energy dense would be high in complex carbs and fat.  Wet????


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 2, 2001)

Yeah I remember seeing this in  an issue on Men's Health.  I remember some little things about but not all of it.  I mentioned it on here because when I did remember it all of the stuff seemed to make sense for good diets.  Oh well.  Thanx for the help Prince.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## body dismorphia (Jan 2, 2001)

energy denisty - will be how calorific the food is with the higher being more dense eg cooking oil is the most calorie dense food. while water has none. food like peanuts are very calorie dense while milk is not very calorie dense - the difference is that a you may drink a lot of milk so the overall calorie level increase but the food itself is low in cals and i am talking about full fat milk. the term calorie dense may not take how much of a food you will eat in as sitting.
dry foods are normall more calorie dense especially high fat dried foods, while foods with plenty of water or normally not so calorie dense.
i never heard of wet carbs but are they on about eg coke as its easy to drink a pint of coke but as you have a high vloume of the stuff your cal intake shoots up due to volume of the food without realising how much sugar is in it.


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 2, 2001)

That pretty much refreshes my memory of the topic.  Thanx for clearing that up for me.  I wanted to put these principles into a diet.  Now i know what to look for.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------

